# What size of crate?



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi I was looking for some advice on which size of crate I will need for my cockapoo Mackie? Iv been told a meduim (30 ") is big enough but when I go online the size guide recommends large for cocker spaniels? Thanks Lisa.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Lisa,i would go for a 36" i had a 30" and have had to change it as Buddy's really big now dx


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

Great thanks very much 36" it is! How often did you let Buddy out for the toilet through the night? Lisa


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Lisalooloo,

There are several threads on crates - just put "crate" into the search bar on the left to read them all.

I would certainly recommend a 36" crate for a Cockapoo - from pup to full grown.

We get ours from:

Doghealth 
Unit 3 Tower Meadow
Swag ham
Norfolk PE37 7LT
Www.dog health.co.uk 
Tel: 01760 726340

Item No GY0708004-SP
Size 93 x 57.5 x 65cm

They are by far the best quality crate we have come across for around £40 delivered.

There are others who have had good deals from Amazon / EBay - they will always beat any High Street price by a long way.


We would also recommend 3 pieces of Vet Bed (one in use / one ready / one in the wash) and a bolt-on water bowl - all items can be sourced from Dog Health too.

PS: We are looking to get a deal done with them - a discount for anyone that we put to them (irrelevant to where they get their pup from) - so please mention us if you do. It could also be useful in that we would be approaching them about the 'Poo Olympics next year.

Stephen xx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to say 30" is absolutely fine for my girls.
However that's due to their size, small girls. 
So if you know of anyone on here with grown up dogs related to yours double check with them. 
My pups were spolit with smaller crates when they were pups moving up to larger, completely unnecessary but it def helped with the house breaking. 
A


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Lisa,i never let Buddy out at night i just spilt the cage in half ,half vetbed half puppy pad ,to be honest he never went in his crate ,i also used a water bowl in there but even though it was attached to the crate he would spill water everywhere so i dont bother now.
All puppies are different so id do whats best for your lifestyle,i just hate having a broken nights sleep and cant function the next day.

Good luck with the new pup its all fun and games dx


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks folks managed to get one on ebay for £30 with free bedding and free delivery!  
I will just see how it goes as you say every puppy is different they are like kids all individual.


----------

